# Enough is enough



## fernballan (Oct 14, 2017)

The lady said no  more tools in the apartment. I think it looks nice


----------



## tweinke (Oct 14, 2017)

Well I might have to consider making a change to fix that issue!  But seriously its funny how the women in our lives often do not value the same things we do unless they can be shown the value or practicality of an item.


----------



## brino (Oct 14, 2017)

I don't understand the problem........unless that TV is distracting you.


----------



## rwm (Oct 14, 2017)

Best if you put some plants and or candles mixed in with the tools!

My girlfriend and I lived in an apartment for years before we bought a house. We renovated the house and built a custom stair rail. Here I am welding it up in our apartment!




I wouldn't normally recommend this but with TIG you can get away welding near carpet. Yes there is a fire extinguisher by the door. The argon tank is laying down next to it! That was a fun time.

Robert


----------



## fernballan (Oct 14, 2017)

brino said:


> I don't understand the problem........unless that TV is distracting you.





brino said:


> I don't understand the problem........unless that TV is distracting you.


She had a hard time watching The Ellen show hehe


----------



## kvt (Oct 15, 2017)

I do not see a problem, at least there is plywood down.    I rebuilt a 4 cyl car engine in my living room while in England.   We had just had new carpet put down when my car went south.   So the engine came in the house and got torn down and sent out for machine work.   Then put back together in the same spot.   Only one little grease spot,  (and I would swear that was from her).


----------



## brino (Oct 15, 2017)

kvt said:


> Only one little grease spot, (and I would swear that was from her).



That's why its convenient to have kids or pets around.....always able to shift the blame.....
-brino


----------

